# Colossus: The Forbin Project coming to DVD November 23rd!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just wanted to remind you Forbin Project fans that it will be on DVD next week. I will be getting mine. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0064177/


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Full screen!!! :nono2:


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Cool!


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

way cool!


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

There is another computer!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Not likely to be added to my collection anytime soon. Somehow, my collection has no problem with a full-frame _Gone With The Wind_, but likes to spit out films which are not in their original aspect ratio.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> Full screen!!! :nono2:


Yeah I know. It sucks but it's better than nothing. I still can't believe they crank out full screen DVD's.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm looking forward to Ice Station Zebra in January.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Yeah I know. It sucks but it's better than nothing. I still can't believe they crank out full screen DVD's.


I love collecting classic SciFi on DVD. I couldn't believe it when they released "The Day the Earth Stood Still" in Full Screen a year or so ago! At least they did "Forbidden Planet" right.

Anyone else collecting "Lost in Space"? The next set comes out this month.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

ibglowin said:


> Anyone else collecting "Lost in Space"? The next set comes out this month.


Although there were some interesting episodes in the first and second season, I'm waiting for the third season. For some reason I've always liked the third season especially the episode when they return to earth in the 1940's. I also love the new theme John Williams wrote for the third season.


----------

